# Injector Dynamics Fuel Injectors



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We have good stock of all Injector Dynamics R32-34 & R35 Fuel Injectors
Having used these ourselves in many projects they come highly recommended. 


Click on link for current deals: 

*R32-34:* INJECTOR DYNAMICS FUEL INJECTORS SET NISSAN SKYLINE GTR (11mm) :: Sumo Power

*&*

INJECTOR DYNAMICS FUEL INJECTORS SET NISSAN SKYLINE GTR (14mm) :: Sumo Power


*R35: *INJECTOR DYNAMICS FUEL INJECTORS SET NISSAN GTR :: Sumo Power


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Several sets on the shelf if needed.


----------

